# Galatioto-Fininvest. Si preannunciano ore frenetiche.



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2016)

In un articolo a firma di* Carlo Laudisa* e *Luca Pessina*, pubblicato in data odierna su "La Gazzetta dello Sport", si parla di "ore frenetiche" in relazione all'inizio degli incontri, previsto per oggi, fra i rappresentanti della cordata cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) e i manager di Fininvest, controllante di Ac Milan.

Da questa mattina, infatti, fino a giovedì le parti saranno al lavoro per trovare l'accordo preliminare da sottoporre a Silvio Berlusconi, (quale socio di maggioranza di Fininvest pur non avendo formalmente alcun potere di firma ha di sicuro un grande peso nella decisione finale che sarà assunta n.d.r.), cioè entro il 30 giugno, data prorogata per la conclusione dell'esclusiva.

I punti oggetto delle discussioni saranno i seguenti:

1) entità degli investimenti (si parla di 400 milioni di euro);
2) calibratura degli investimenti negli anni;
3) stabilire delle clausole penali in caso di inadempienze;
4) ruolo di Berlusconi nella governance successiva alla cessione del 70% delle quote di Ac Milan e durata dell'incarico di presidente onorario.

Al termine degli incontri, nella giornata di venerdì, Galatioto volerà poi a Londra dove incontrerà i rappresentanti degli istituti di credito, che dovranno fornire le garanzie bancarie da mostrare ai manager Fininvest, prima della possibile chiusura dell'affare.


Anche *Pietro Guadagno*, articolista de "Il Corriere dello Sport", sostiene che i punti oggetto degli incontri saranno a) la garanzia di investimenti ingenti e pluriennali, b) il ruolo di Berlusconi nella futura governance societaria.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo vada tutto bene. 
Che meraviglia immaginare queste persone in un ufficio a lavorare, invece che da Giannino o in barca a Forte dei Marmi


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> In un articolo a firma di* Carlo Laudisa* e *Luca Pessina*, pubblicato in data odierna su "La Gazzetta dello Sport", si parla di "ore frenetiche" in relazione all'inizio degli incontri, previsto per oggi, fra i rappresentanti della cordata cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) e i manager di Fininvest, controllante di Ac Milan.
> 
> Da questa mattina, infatti, fino a giovedì le parti saranno al lavoro per trovare l'accordo preliminare da sottoporre a Silvio Berlusconi, (quale socio di maggioranza di Fininvest pur non avendo formalmente alcun potere di firma ha di sicuro un grande peso nella decisione finale che sarà assunta n.d.r.), cioè entro il 30 giugno, data prorogata per la conclusione dell'esclusiva.
> 
> ...


Informazioni credibili, considerate le più volte annunciate richieste di Berlusconi (e di Fininvest) sul punto delle garanzie degli investimenti pluriennali. Aggiungeremmo solo alcune considerazioni: la stabilità del nucleo di investitori è tratto caratteristico dell'hedge fund, che è un fondo di investimenti chiuso, in cui la selezione dell'investitore avviene per adesione ad un programma di investimenti molto preciso ed in funzione del tempo della sua realizzazione, con impegni di permanenza nel fondo molto rigidi attraverso la previsione della possibilità di realizzazione solo attraverso l'uscita dal fondo, con rendicontazione serrata del management sugli esiti dell'investimento, ma senza divisione intermedia di utili o cedole. Lì la stabilità degli investimenti è assicurata dallo scopo condiviso nel programma di adesione sottoscritto all'ingresso nel fondo (non a caso, questo fondo speculativo è generalmente ad appannaggio di cassettisti con grandi possibilità patrimoniali). Piuttosto, non è controllabile la decisione del fondo di permanere, ed in qual misura, nella società veicolo, che, da quanto riferito dalle fonti giornalistiche più accreditate, dovrebbe essere controllata dal fondo per acquisire il famoso 70 per cento del club. In quest'ambito, nulla vieterebbe al controllante di cedere il controllo di questa società, si è detto quotata in Borsa, anche un istante dopo il suo collocamento per una legittima esigenza speculativa. E' dunque probabile che Fininvest, e Berlusconi, abbiano posto esigenze di garantire la permanenza del fondo cinese nella società veicolo, e dunque nel Milan, per più anni, e dunque proponendo, ipotizziamo, patti di blocco del flottante azionario al di sotto di una certa soglia, di sbarramento ad OPA, di opzione di riacquisto, di emissione di obbligazioni convertibili in luogo di azioni per il rastrellamento di capitale, ed altre eventualità. Piacciano o non piacciano, queste sono le condizioni di Fininvest, e di Berlusconi, per concludere un affare già definito nei suoi elementi essenziali. Soddisfatte queste condizioni, l'AD di Fininvest è già autorizzato dalla proprietà ad apporre la sua firma sul contratto di compravendita di quote. Evidentemente nel consorzio non c'è accordo sulla accettazione di queste condizioni: Galatioto e Landolphi sono in Italia per risolvere il problema, magando limando qualche "clausola" per renderla meno impegnativa e cogente per il consorzio stesso. Dettagli tecnici che sono tuttavia dentro l'affare, definiti i quali si può procedere. Decisivo è ovviamente Berlusconi come azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest, ma il suo consenso è stato già acquisito laddove Fininvest ha già dato il suo consenso. In queste fattispecie a formazione progressiva, il consenso è "spalmato" in più atti negoziali sui vari punti dell'accordo, e l'accordo quadro che le parti si sono date è che il dissenso su un oggetto blocca il consenso precedentemente dato, ma che non c'è un si definitivo e complessivo sull'affare, da cui possa dipendere l'efficacia degli accordi già raggiunti sui precedenti punti di intesa (non a caso oggetto di specifici memorandum, o verbali, di intesa). Raggiunto l'accordo sugli ultimi punti in sospeso, l'intesa è automaticamente totale e le parti programmano allora la stipulazione. Siamo ormai a pochi metri dal traguardo, ma gli ultimi metri devono comunque essere percorsi: le parti, tutte, sono già piegate sul manubrio per la volata. Attendiamole dunque al traguardo.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo vada tutto bene.
> Che meraviglia immaginare queste persone in un ufficio a lavorare, invece che da Giannino o in barca a Forte dei Marmi



Pare un sogno che x noi stiano lavorando dei professionisti


----------



## Luca_Taz (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop l'ho riletto 4 volte il tuo post,è talmente pieno di cose tecniche a me sconosciute che nn hai idea di quanto mi sia piaciuto! lo rileggo ancora perchè mi sto convincendo che il flottante azionario,L'OPA ecc siano termini che uso quotidianamente...
Complimenti sinceri,davvero!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop.... Vai a fare il giornalista sportivo.
Seiuna spanna sopra gli altri che si spacciano x dei professionisti.

A meno che tu non lo sia già.....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Giugno 2016)

casnop in realtà è galatioto


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Informazioni credibili, considerate le più volte annunciate richieste di Berlusconi (e di Fininvest) sul punto delle garanzie degli investimenti pluriennali. Aggiungeremmo solo alcune considerazioni: la stabilità del nucleo di investitori è tratto caratteristico dell'hedge fund, che è un fondo di investimenti chiuso, in cui la selezione dell'investitore avviene per adesione ad un programma di investimenti molto preciso ed in funzione del tempo della sua realizzazione, con impegni di permanenza nel fondo molto rigidi attraverso la previsione della possibilità di realizzazione solo attraverso l'uscita dal fondo, con rendicontazione serrata del management sugli esiti dell'investimento, ma senza divisione intermedia di utili o cedole. Lì la stabilità degli investimenti è assicurata dallo scopo condiviso nel programma di adesione sottoscritto all'ingresso nel fondo (non a caso, questo fondo speculativo è generalmente ad appannaggio di cassettisti con grandi possibilità patrimoniali). Piuttosto, non è controllabile la decisione del fondo di permanere, ed in qual misura, nella società veicolo, che, da quanto riferito dalle fonti giornalistiche più accreditate, dovrebbe essere controllata dal fondo per acquisire il famoso 70 per cento del club. In quest'ambito, nulla vieterebbe al controllante di cedere il controllo di questa società, si è detto quotata in Borsa, anche un istante dopo il suo collocamento per una legittima esigenza speculativa. E' dunque probabile che Fininvest, e Berlusconi, abbiano posto esigenze di garantire la permanenza del fondo cinese nella società veicolo, e dunque nel Milan, per più anni, e dunque proponendo, ipotizziamo, patti di blocco del flottante azionario al di sotto di una certa soglia, di sbarramento ad OPA, di opzione di riacquisto, di emissione di obbligazioni convertibili in luogo di azioni per il rastrellamento di capitale, ed altre eventualità. Piacciano o non piacciano, queste sono le condizioni di Fininvest, e di Berlusconi, per concludere un affare già definito nei suoi elementi essenziali. Soddisfatte queste condizioni, l'AD di Fininvest è già autorizzato dalla proprietà ad apporre la sua firma sul contratto di compravendita di quote. Evidentemente nel consorzio non c'è accordo sulla accettazione di queste condizioni: Galatioto e Landolphi sono in Italia per risolvere il problema, magando limando qualche "clausola" per renderla meno impegnativa e cogente per il consorzio stesso. Dettagli tecnici che sono tuttavia dentro l'affare, definiti i quali si può procedere. Decisivo è ovviamente Berlusconi come azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest, ma il suo consenso è stato già acquisito laddove Fininvest ha già dato il suo consenso. In queste fattispecie a formazione progressiva, il consenso è "spalmato" in più atti negoziali sui vari punti dell'accordo, e l'accordo quadro che le parti si sono date è che il dissenso su un oggetto blocca il consenso precedentemente dato, ma che non c'è un si definitivo e complessivo sull'affare, da cui possa dipendere l'efficacia degli accordi già raggiunti sui precedenti punti di intesa (non a caso oggetto di specifici memorandum, o verbali, di intesa). Raggiunto l'accordo sugli ultimi punti in sospeso, l'intesa è automaticamente totale e le parti programmano allora la stipulazione. Siamo ormai a pochi metri dal traguardo, ma gli ultimi metri devono comunque essere percorsi: le parti, tutte, sono già piegate sul manubrio per la volata. Attendiamole dunque al traguardo.



L'umile fornaio che da le piste ai "professionisti" ... é un piacere leggerti, provo una stima immensa


----------



## Black (14 Giugno 2016)

ma la Gazzetta che fino ad ora ne ha sparate di tutto e di più è credibile? Festa e Campopiano non scrivono...
comunque io continuo a non capire come Fininvest (di Silvio nemmeno vale la pena parlare) possa essere così interessata agli investimenti futuri. In questi anni hanno tagliato ogni investimento e ora che vendono vogliono garanzie dai futuri proprietari? premetto che non sono un esperto di finanza, come vedo molti nel forum. 
L'unica spiegazione che mi do è che in quel fondo di cui si parla ci debba entrare anche Fininvest o che comunque vogliano vedere rivalutato quel 30% che a loro resta per poi rivenderlo al valore più alto possibile.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma la Gazzetta che fino ad ora ne ha sparate di tutto e di più è credibile? Festa e Campopiano non scrivono...
> comunque io continuo a non capire come Fininvest (di Silvio nemmeno vale la pena parlare) possa essere così interessata agli investimenti futuri. In questi anni hanno tagliato ogni investimento e ora che vendono vogliono garanzie dai futuri proprietari? premetto che non sono un esperto di finanza, come vedo molti nel forum.
> L'unica spiegazione che mi do è che in quel fondo di cui si parla ci debba entrare anche Fininvest o che comunque vogliano vedere rivalutato quel 30% che a loro resta per poi rivenderlo al valore più alto possibile.


Quella della partecipazione diretta di Fininvest al fondo era una ipotesi che era stata valutata, ed è tuttora plausibile, ma pare che sia stata esclusa. Il controllo sulla stabilità degli investimenti (peraltro confermato come condizione negoziale anche da Campopiano e Festa, sia pure con accenti diversi) è un modo come un altro per esercitare influenza nella gestione del club, specie se accompagnata da una presenza non decorativa di Berlusconi nel futuro organigramma del Milan. E' una condizione negoziale non impossibile, purché venga posta e trattata in modo ragionevole. E' chiaro che i futuri soci non gridano all'entusiasmo per queste condizioni che ingesserebbero oltre misura i loro programmi di investimento, ma tant'è, analizziamo ciò che ci viene riferito dalle fonti di informazione. Comunque, se vero, nulla che non possa essere rimediato attraverso una negoziazione onesta, amichevole e professionale, e che soprattutto non porti via molto tempo.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

Probabilmente Berlusconi, chiedendo investimenti futuri importanti, conta di far lievitare di molto il prezzo del suo 30% del Milan.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Giugno 2016)

Sembra la scena finale di un film: Presidente sotto i ferri e nello stesso momento a pochi chilometri e nella metà sinistra dello schermo i dettagli della cessione. Il tutto con sottofondo una canzone strappalacrime.


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

ma gli investimenti andrebbero riparti in base alla quote?


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2016)

Visto che big Sal and co. danno un certo peso alle mail dei tifosi proporrei di dare qualche consiglio sul condor....adesso m'informo quale sia e provvedo. Se qualcuno già la conosce la posti.


----------



## Memories of the Time (14 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Visto che big Sal and co. danno un certo peso alle mail dei tifosi proporrei di dare qualche consiglio sul condor....adesso m'informo quale sia e provvedo. Se qualcuno già la conosce la posti.



stavo pensando la stessa cosa


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Giugno 2016)

con tutto il rispetto,
poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.

anche alciato, se guardate il topic di bee era il giornalista piu informato, il re del l'est scriveva che era tutto scontato. e alla fine sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire.
leggete e ragionate con la vostra testa. non per quello che vi piacerebbe che fosse.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...



Moriremo tutti


----------



## Coripra (14 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> casnop in realtà è galatioto



il dubbio in effetti mi è venuto


----------



## danykz (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...


Ma quali sarebbero queste notizie negative?  non ne esce mezza da 3-4giorni, l'incontro con brocchi di ieri è normalissimo , giustamente in caso di non vendita devono pur delineare la situazione ? Poi Forse non hai capito, se i cinesi accontentano Berlusconi , è fatta


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi qualcuno sa a che ora è prevista la riunione ?


----------



## danykz (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi qualcuno sa a che ora è prevista la riunione ?



Si parla di pomeriggio, sarà verso le 16-17 secondo me


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Si parla di pomeriggio, sarà verso le 16-17 secondo me



ma che palle , io le riunioni le faccio alla mattina alle 10 . 

Fix : Avranno il fuso sballato .


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...


Proprio così, Carlo, non ci sono fonti dirette, analizziamo ciò che viene riportato dalle fonti di informazione giornalistiche, tutte, senza distinguere le "favorevoli" dalle "non favorevoli", ma tentando una selezione secondo un criterio di verosimiglianza, coerenza e ragionevolezza. Quello che dovremmo fare tutti, distinguendo la realtà, i fatti, dai propri desideri.


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

casnop ha scritto:


> proprio così, carlo, non ci sono fonti dirette, analizziamo ciò che viene riportato dalle fonti di informazione giornalistiche, tutte, senza distinguere le "favorevoli" dalle "non favorevoli", ma tentando una selezione secondo un criterio di verosimiglianza, coerenza e ragionevolezza. Quello che dovremmo fare tutti, distinguendo la realtà, i fatti, dai propri desideri.



punto :d


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> In un articolo a firma di* Carlo Laudisa* e *Luca Pessina*, pubblicato in data odierna su "La Gazzetta dello Sport", si parla di "ore frenetiche" in relazione all'inizio degli incontri, previsto per oggi, fra i rappresentanti della cordata cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) e i manager di Fininvest, controllante di Ac Milan.
> 
> Da questa mattina, infatti, fino a giovedì le parti saranno al lavoro per trovare l'accordo preliminare da sottoporre a Silvio Berlusconi, (quale socio di maggioranza di Fininvest pur non avendo formalmente alcun potere di firma ha di sicuro un grande peso nella decisione finale che sarà assunta n.d.r.), cioè entro il 30 giugno, data prorogata per la conclusione dell'esclusiva.
> 
> ...



La buonuscita di galliani è tra i punti da discutere?? Ho letto qualcosa del genere...


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...



Casnop ha riportato il suo pensiero e il filo logico con cui ci é arrivato, tirando in ballo ogni possibile aspetto, ha RAGIONATO ED ESPOSTO, e il suo ragionamento é molto più sensato dei vari tira e molla di di Stefano e compagnia bella


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Informazioni credibili, considerate le più volte annunciate richieste di Berlusconi (e di Fininvest) sul punto delle garanzie degli investimenti pluriennali. Aggiungeremmo solo alcune considerazioni: la stabilità del nucleo di investitori è tratto caratteristico dell'hedge fund, che è un fondo di investimenti chiuso, in cui la selezione dell'investitore avviene per adesione ad un programma di investimenti molto preciso ed in funzione del tempo della sua realizzazione, con impegni di permanenza nel fondo molto rigidi attraverso la previsione della possibilità di realizzazione solo attraverso l'uscita dal fondo, con rendicontazione serrata del management sugli esiti dell'investimento, ma senza divisione intermedia di utili o cedole. Lì la stabilità degli investimenti è assicurata dallo scopo condiviso nel programma di adesione sottoscritto all'ingresso nel fondo (non a caso, questo fondo speculativo è generalmente ad appannaggio di cassettisti con grandi possibilità patrimoniali). Piuttosto, non è controllabile la decisione del fondo di permanere, ed in qual misura, nella società veicolo, che, da quanto riferito dalle fonti giornalistiche più accreditate, dovrebbe essere controllata dal fondo per acquisire il famoso 70 per cento del club. In quest'ambito, nulla vieterebbe al controllante di cedere il controllo di questa società, si è detto quotata in Borsa, anche un istante dopo il suo collocamento per una legittima esigenza speculativa. E' dunque probabile che Fininvest, e Berlusconi, abbiano posto esigenze di garantire la permanenza del fondo cinese nella società veicolo, e dunque nel Milan, per più anni, e dunque proponendo, ipotizziamo, patti di blocco del flottante azionario al di sotto di una certa soglia, di sbarramento ad OPA, di opzione di riacquisto, di emissione di obbligazioni convertibili in luogo di azioni per il rastrellamento di capitale, ed altre eventualità. Piacciano o non piacciano, queste sono le condizioni di Fininvest, e di Berlusconi, per concludere un affare già definito nei suoi elementi essenziali. Soddisfatte queste condizioni, l'AD di Fininvest è già autorizzato dalla proprietà ad apporre la sua firma sul contratto di compravendita di quote. Evidentemente nel consorzio non c'è accordo sulla accettazione di queste condizioni: Galatioto e Landolphi sono in Italia per risolvere il problema, magando limando qualche "clausola" per renderla meno impegnativa e cogente per il consorzio stesso. Dettagli tecnici che sono tuttavia dentro l'affare, definiti i quali si può procedere. Decisivo è ovviamente Berlusconi come azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest, ma il suo consenso è stato già acquisito laddove Fininvest ha già dato il suo consenso. In queste fattispecie a formazione progressiva, il consenso è "spalmato" in più atti negoziali sui vari punti dell'accordo, e l'accordo quadro che le parti si sono date è che il dissenso su un oggetto blocca il consenso precedentemente dato, ma che non c'è un si definitivo e complessivo sull'affare, da cui possa dipendere l'efficacia degli accordi già raggiunti sui precedenti punti di intesa (non a caso oggetto di specifici memorandum, o verbali, di intesa). Raggiunto l'accordo sugli ultimi punti in sospeso, l'intesa è automaticamente totale e le parti programmano allora la stipulazione. Siamo ormai a pochi metri dal traguardo, ma gli ultimi metri devono comunque essere percorsi: le parti, tutte, sono già piegate sul manubrio per la volata. Attendiamole dunque al traguardo.



Perchè non mi dai qualche dritta su come diversificare i miei investimenti???? 
Grande!!!!


----------



## Konrad (14 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè non mi dai qualche dritta su come diversificare i miei investimenti????
> Grande!!!!



Se posso permettermi te la dò io una dritta: comprace un centrocampista boono!


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ragazzi qualcuno sa a che ora è prevista la riunione ?



Può darsi sia già iniziata e finita eheheh

Noi comuni mortali non dobbiamo sapere nulla al riguardo, quando vorranno, ce lo diranno ehehheheheh.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2016)

Sono le 10 e ancora niente riunioni? Mah..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

*Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono le 10 e ancora niente riunioni? Mah..



Eh si, la loro priorità é comunicare a noi quando iniziano le riunioni, le pause caffè, la pausa plin plin ecc ... 
Rilassati peppez, ti stai facendo un fegato come un alpino


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono le 10 e ancora niente riunioni? Mah..



Come ho scritto anche a Super_Lollo.

L'inizio e la fine della riunione sono cose che non ci riguardano. Per motivi di riservatezza è probabile pure che ci sia stata stanotte (Galatioto aveva ancora il fuso americano), o probabile ci sarà oggi pomeriggio. Noi comuni mortali, purtroppo, non abbiamo nessun interesse (inteso come diritto a sapere) in questa trattativa, quindi sapremo solo quando e solo quello che Galatioto, Fininvest, Cinesi vorranno farci sapere. 

E' dura aspettare, ma la mancanza di aggiornamenti, è esso stesso un aggiornamento


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*



up


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*


Buon lavoro, ed in bocca al lupo a tutti.


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*



Più che bozza di accordo, credo che questi alla fine chiuderanno veramente. Mi spiego: Se è vero che Galatioto ha appuntamento venerdì a Londra con le banche che si occuperanno di trasferire i fondi (che quindi poi comunicheranno ai cinesi che è tutto fatto e possono pagare), queste non vorranno vedere una bozza da rendere definitva e poi far firmare.

Credo che in questi due giorni, le parti, stileranno tutto il contratto che poi andrà firmato entro venerdì e con quello Galatioto si presenterà a Londra.

Con il contratto firmato, le banche trasferiranno i soldi sui conti Fininvest. A traferimento confermato, le parti si rivedranno per chiudere definitivamente il tutto, magari aspettando l'uscita di Berlusconi dai reparti di intensiva, con tanto di "sceneggiata mediatica" che piace tanto al nostro Presidente eheheh.

Ma si può immaginare che con i documenti che redigeranno tra oggi e venerdì, finalmente la paralisi del Milan sul mercato potrà sbloccarsi. Con i soldi sui conti Fininvest, questi avrà la certezza che il fondo cinese procederà alla chiusura, e con i soldi sui conti Fininvest, i cinesi sapranno che Berlusconi non potrà scappare con il malloppo eheheh (difficile fuggire da un letto di ospedale eheheh)

In poche parole, il 20/22 giugno probabilmente il Milan annuncerà anche il nuovo allenatore. Io continuo a credere in Pellegrini, infatti la prima notizia che parlava di un suo accordo con il Milan, affermava che Pellegrini sarebbe rimasto in vacanza fino al 22 quando avrebbe avuto un torneo di golf, fatto questo, sarebbe partito per Milano per chiudere con il Milan. E guardate un po' i tempi coincidono, così come sono coincisi i tempi del viaggio della delegazione cinese prevista per ieri ed anticipata da Curò 15 giorni fa (cinesi non arrivati ma è arrivato Galatioto)

Poi forse, qualcuno, ha interpretato il giorno 22 con le ore 22 del giorno di uscita della notizia, ed allora...si è creato il casino che si è creato. Pellegrini fino al 22 è in vacanz acon la sua barca ehehhe fino ad allora non si muoverà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Proprio così, Carlo, non ci sono fonti dirette, analizziamo ciò che viene riportato dalle fonti di informazione giornalistiche, tutte, senza distinguere le "favorevoli" dalle "non favorevoli", ma tentando una selezione secondo un criterio di verosimiglianza, coerenza e ragionevolezza. Quello che dovremmo fare tutti, distinguendo la realtà, i fatti, dai propri desideri.



Carlocarlo non è del tutto esatto quello che scrivi, a mio parere un giornalista ha due priorità da seguire:

1° la notizia, nuda e cruda, *chi, come, quando, dove*, senza fronzoli o sensazioni personali cosa che in Italia non fa praticamente nessuno

2° *un intervento critico personale (ben separato dalla cronaca della notizia) in cui tenda a spiegare i perchè del fatto e a razionalizzare le parti non chiare, meglio ancora se in chiave neutra senza schierarsi per una delle parti in causa, in maniera tale da stimolare una riflessione da parte del lettore.* 

Nel caso del Milan nessun giornalista ci ha minimamente provato, sono andati tutti per sensazioni personali, ma senza entrare nel pezzo o tentare di indagare i reali retroscena, Insomma Berlusconi vende, Berlusconi non vende, Berlusconi vende se gli pare...


*Casnop ha sempre fatto un analisi logica delle notizie in suo possesso, ha preso la materia grezza e ha provato a modellarla criticamente, dandogli una forma logica, che tra l'altro acquisisce sempre più conferme*.

Lui e @IlRedell'est hanno fornito in questi tempi un servizio informativo con una professionalità che non ha nessun riscontro sugli altri media.

Dimmi chi è il vero giornalista?


----------



## Luca_Taz (14 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> E' dura aspettare, ma la mancanza di aggiornamenti, è esso stesso un aggiornamento



eh bhe...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Informazioni credibili, considerate le più volte annunciate richieste di Berlusconi (e di Fininvest) sul punto delle garanzie degli investimenti pluriennali. Aggiungeremmo solo alcune considerazioni: la stabilità del nucleo di investitori è tratto caratteristico dell'hedge fund, che è un fondo di investimenti chiuso, in cui la selezione dell'investitore avviene per adesione ad un programma di investimenti molto preciso ed in funzione del tempo della sua realizzazione, con impegni di permanenza nel fondo molto rigidi attraverso la previsione della possibilità di realizzazione solo attraverso l'uscita dal fondo, con rendicontazione serrata del management sugli esiti dell'investimento, ma senza divisione intermedia di utili o cedole. Lì la stabilità degli investimenti è assicurata dallo scopo condiviso nel programma di adesione sottoscritto all'ingresso nel fondo (non a caso, questo fondo speculativo è generalmente ad appannaggio di cassettisti con grandi possibilità patrimoniali). Piuttosto, non è controllabile la decisione del fondo di permanere, ed in qual misura, nella società veicolo, che, da quanto riferito dalle fonti giornalistiche più accreditate, dovrebbe essere controllata dal fondo per acquisire il famoso 70 per cento del club. In quest'ambito, nulla vieterebbe al controllante di cedere il controllo di questa società, si è detto quotata in Borsa, anche un istante dopo il suo collocamento per una legittima esigenza speculativa. E' dunque probabile che Fininvest, e Berlusconi, abbiano posto esigenze di garantire la permanenza del fondo cinese nella società veicolo, e dunque nel Milan, per più anni, e dunque proponendo, ipotizziamo, patti di blocco del flottante azionario al di sotto di una certa soglia, di sbarramento ad OPA, di opzione di riacquisto, di emissione di obbligazioni convertibili in luogo di azioni per il rastrellamento di capitale, ed altre eventualità. Piacciano o non piacciano, queste sono le condizioni di Fininvest, e di Berlusconi, per concludere un affare già definito nei suoi elementi essenziali. Soddisfatte queste condizioni, l'AD di Fininvest è già autorizzato dalla proprietà ad apporre la sua firma sul contratto di compravendita di quote. Evidentemente nel consorzio non c'è accordo sulla accettazione di queste condizioni: Galatioto e Landolphi sono in Italia per risolvere il problema, magando limando qualche "clausola" per renderla meno impegnativa e cogente per il consorzio stesso. Dettagli tecnici che sono tuttavia dentro l'affare, definiti i quali si può procedere. Decisivo è ovviamente Berlusconi come azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest, ma il suo consenso è stato già acquisito laddove Fininvest ha già dato il suo consenso. In queste fattispecie a formazione progressiva, il consenso è "spalmato" in più atti negoziali sui vari punti dell'accordo, e l'accordo quadro che le parti si sono date è che il dissenso su un oggetto blocca il consenso precedentemente dato, ma che non c'è un si definitivo e complessivo sull'affare, da cui possa dipendere l'efficacia degli accordi già raggiunti sui precedenti punti di intesa (non a caso oggetto di specifici memorandum, o verbali, di intesa). Raggiunto l'accordo sugli ultimi punti in sospeso, l'intesa è automaticamente totale e le parti programmano allora la stipulazione. Siamo ormai a pochi metri dal traguardo, ma gli ultimi metri devono comunque essere percorsi: le parti, tutte, sono già piegate sul manubrio per la volata. Attendiamole dunque al traguardo.


Fornaio, scopri qualche carta, perché non me la conti giusta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*


Poi, dopo aver fatto questo ambaradan, col disturbo di advisor e legali d'oltreoceano e parcelle milionarie, Berlusconi, disteso sul suo giaciglio, col pollice verso o il pollice in su, dinnanzi ai tremanti acquirenti, approverà o rifiuterà tutto


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*



siamo alle battute finali...anche se credo che ci sia qualcosa in più di una bozza...ormai finito l'europeo la stagione nuova è alle porte e ogni giorno che passa è un giorno perso.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fornaio, scopri qualche carta, perché non me la conti giusta



il poeta della finanza


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi, dopo aver fatto questo ambaradan, col disturbo di advisor e legali d'oltreoceano e parcelle milionarie, Berlusconi, disteso sul suo giaciglio, col pollice verso o il pollice in su, dinnanzi ai tremanti acquirenti, approverà o rifiuterà tutto



E noi che ci credevamo a queste fandonie come siamo stati ingenui...


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2016)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> stavo pensando la stessa cosa





Io ho fatto. Chi vuole mi segua.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...


Ma infatti chi ha preso per vero un utente sconosciuto? Casnop ha ipotizzato un possibile scenario tecnico sul quale starebbero discutendo Fininvest e Galatioto. Magari, domani, Sal si iscrive sul forum e ci dice che Casnop ha ipotizzato una marea di idiozie, però è un'analisi possibile dato che si basa sui problemi della quotazione in borsa della società veicolo e, di conseguenza, sugli scetticismi di Fininvest riguardo questa quotazione, dalla quale potrebbe sicuramente perderci. 
Casnop non è venuto a dirci che la trattativa è fallita o è andata in porto, non è venuto a darci delle informazioni false, ma ha fatto un ipotesi che, anche se non veritiera, non toglierebbe o aggiungerebbe nulla a ciò che sta succedendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

qualcuno si è perso la cosa più importante nella notizia di prima ... 

*BOZZA DI CONTRATTO .*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> qualcuno si è perso la cosa più importante nella notizia di prima ...
> 
> *BOZZA DI CONTRATTO .*


No ma tranquillo. Non conta nulla, alla fine decide Berlusconi che è al 50 e 50, più verso il no che verso il sì


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No ma tranquillo. Non conta nulla, alla fine decide Berlusconi che è al 50 e 50, più verso il no che verso il sì



Immagino che quando tornerà operativo vorrà fare un altro summit per decidere se andare avanti o meno a trattare, non a chiudere.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No ma tranquillo. Non conta nulla, alla fine decide Berlusconi che è al 50 e 50, più verso il no che verso il sì



Ci sono di mezzo advisor di mezzo mondo, legali di fama internazionale, milioni di euro di parcelle, ma chi da l'ultima parola è Silvio sisi come no. Se non va in porto è solo perché non conviene economicamente a fininvest mica per altre balle che vorrebbero far passare Silvio come il salvatore della patria


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No ma tranquillo. Non conta nulla, alla fine decide Berlusconi che è al 50 e 50, più verso il no che verso il sì



Ormai vista la mole di lavoro che si sta portando avanti da mesi,la creazione di fondi,il trasferimento di denaro da continenti,i viaggi di galatioto,la presenza del governo cinese e senza dimenticare le molte persone che ci lavorano dietro da mesi con assiduità(comprese quelle di fininvest) è solamente assurdo pensare che possa saltare tutto...


----------



## Gekyn (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*



Questi giorni sono fondamentali, se si parla di Bozza di contratto vuol dire che Venerdì o nel bene o nel male (non credo a questo punto) si arrivi ad una conclusione, perché con una bozza di contratto significa che tutte le parti in causa abbiano accettato tutte le clausole, non avrebbe nessun senso il viaggio di Sal a Londra se non avesse in mano almeno l'accordo verbale con Fininvest.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> qualcuno si è perso la cosa più importante nella notizia di prima ...
> 
> *BOZZA DI CONTRATTO .*



Ma no, stanno tutti a pranzo ad Arcore per decidere se proseguire a trattare, ho fonti certe che dicono questo  

Cmq bozza di contratto....


----------



## malos (14 Giugno 2016)

Troppe forze in campo per far saltare tutto, direi che è quasi impossibile arrivati a questo punto. Anche per il Berlusconi che conosciamo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Io mi immagino Silvio in un letto d'ospedale, con Galliani al suo fianco a irretirlo con le sue parole (come Vermilinguo con re Theoden nel Signore degli Anelli), e tutti i capoccioni di Fininvest intorno al capezzale sudati, con i cappelli stretti tra le mani, che pendono dalle sue labbra. Solo allora entrerà nella camera d'ospedale il nobile Sal che, avvolto da luce divina, scaccerà il male (un male pelato e con la cravatta gialla) e ridarà sanità mentale al buon Silvio, il quale, esausto, dopo aver estratto dalle coperte la sua fedele e scintillante Mont Blanc, la porgerà con un ultimo incredibile sforzo a Cannatelli che provvederà ad apporre le firme. E vissero tutti felici e contenti.
Cosi lo immagino, si sta storia mi ha fatto impazzire ahaha


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma no, stanno tutti a pranzo ad Arcore per decidere se proseguire a trattare, ho fonti certe che dicono questo
> 
> Cmq bozza di contratto....




Infatti negli scorsi giorni campopiano era stato possibilista sulla possibilità di chiudere subito senza ulteriori attese.
Il viaggio a londra di venerdì di sal non è altro che una conferma di tutto ciò.

Filtra pessimismo?


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io mi immagino Silvio in un letto d'ospedale, con Galliani al suo fianco a irretirlo con le sue parole (come Vermilinguo con re Theoden nel Signore degli Anelli), e tutti i capoccioni di Fininvest intorno al capezzale sudati, con i cappelli stretti tra le mani, che pendono dalle sue labbra. Solo allora entrerà nella camera d'ospedale il nobile Sal che, avvolto da luce divina, scaccerà il male (un male pelato e con la cravatta gialla) e ridarà sanità mentale al buon Silvio, il quale, esausto, dopo aver estratto dalle coperte la sua fedele e scintillante Mont Blanc, la porgerà con un ultimo incredibile sforzo a Cannatelli che provvederà ad apporre le firme. E vissero tutti felici e contenti.
> Cosi lo immagino, si sta storia mi ha fatto impazzire ahaha



il buon Tolkien aveva previsto tutto. Galatioto il Bianco


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Infatti negli scorsi giorni campopiano era stato possibilista sulla possibilità di chiudere subito senza ulteriori attese.
> Il viaggio a londra di venerdì di sal non è altro che una conferma di tutto ciò.
> 
> Filtra pessimismo?



Come scrisse un utente su Twitter : filtra cauto priapismo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi, dopo aver fatto questo ambaradan, col disturbo di advisor e legali d'oltreoceano e parcelle milionarie, Berlusconi, disteso sul suo giaciglio, col pollice verso o il pollice in su, dinnanzi ai tremanti acquirenti, approverà o rifiuterà tutto



Come scrissi oltre un mese fa, Berlusconi firmerà certamente la cessione, ma ovviamente potrà decidere in qualsiasi momento di riprendersi il mIlan e comunque comanderà ancora lui coi soldi dei cinesi, imporrebbe anche Galliani se non fosse che già i cinesi sono totalmente innamorati delle sue doti manageriali e della sua competenza calcistica, pertanto mai e poi mai se lo lascerebbero sfuggire


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> In un articolo a firma di* Carlo Laudisa* e *Luca Pessina*, pubblicato in data odierna su "La Gazzetta dello Sport", si parla di "ore frenetiche" in relazione all'inizio degli incontri, previsto per oggi, fra i rappresentanti della cordata cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) e i manager di Fininvest, controllante di Ac Milan.
> 
> Da questa mattina, infatti, fino a giovedì le parti saranno al lavoro per trovare l'accordo preliminare da sottoporre a Silvio Berlusconi, (quale socio di maggioranza di Fininvest pur non avendo formalmente alcun potere di firma ha di sicuro un grande peso nella decisione finale che sarà assunta n.d.r.), cioè entro il 30 giugno, data prorogata per la conclusione dell'esclusiva.
> 
> ...



Incrociamo tutto il possibile!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No ma tranquillo. Non conta nulla, alla fine decide Berlusconi che è al 50 e 50, più verso il no che verso il sì



Per sicurezza faccio una chiamata a casa a Beppe


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> poi vi lamentate dei giornalisti italiani. casnop per quanto scriva cose per noi non ha nessuna fonte. parlare di giornalismo è assurdo.
> poi si criticano i giornalisti che inventano storie.
> state catalogando le notizie che vanno contro la cessione come false. e un utente sconosciuto come vero. non ha senso.
> ...



Casnop non riporta alcuna fonte, ma semplicemente cerca di analizzare i fatti, scrivendo una sua opinione, condivisibile o meno. Poi nel caso qualcuno parli di fonti personali, prenderemo provvedimenti. Non preoccuparti.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> In un articolo a firma di* Carlo Laudisa* e *Luca Pessina*, pubblicato in data odierna su "La Gazzetta dello Sport", si parla di "ore frenetiche" in relazione all'inizio degli incontri, previsto per oggi, fra i rappresentanti della cordata cinese (Galatioto e Gancikoff) e i manager di Fininvest, controllante di Ac Milan.
> 
> Da questa mattina, infatti, fino a giovedì le parti saranno al lavoro per trovare l'accordo preliminare da sottoporre a Silvio Berlusconi, (quale socio di maggioranza di Fininvest pur non avendo formalmente alcun potere di firma ha di sicuro un grande peso nella decisione finale che sarà assunta n.d.r.), cioè entro il 30 giugno, data prorogata per la conclusione dell'esclusiva.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Ci sono di mezzo advisor di mezzo mondo, legali di fama internazionale, milioni di euro di parcelle, ma chi da l'ultima parola è Silvio sisi come no. Se non va in porto è solo perché non conviene economicamente a fininvest mica per altre balle che vorrebbero far passare Silvio come il salvatore della patria



ESATTO , e aggiungo che arrivati a questo punto le clausole contrattuali più importanti le hanno gia stabilite da mesi .. ora sono ai dettaglio ... che i servi se ne facciano una ragione .


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io mi immagino Silvio in un letto d'ospedale, con Galliani al suo fianco a irretirlo con le sue parole (come Vermilinguo con re Theoden nel Signore degli Anelli), e tutti i capoccioni di Fininvest intorno al capezzale sudati, con i cappelli stretti tra le mani, che pendono dalle sue labbra. Solo allora entrerà nella camera d'ospedale il nobile Sal che, avvolto da luce divina, scaccerà il male (un male pelato e con la cravatta gialla) e ridarà sanità mentale al buon Silvio, il quale, esausto, dopo aver estratto dalle coperte la sua fedele e scintillante Mont Blanc, la porgerà con un ultimo incredibile sforzo a Cannatelli che provvederà ad apporre le firme. E vissero tutti felici e contenti.
> Cosi lo immagino, si sta storia mi ha fatto impazzire ahaha


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Casnop non riporta alcuna fonte, ma semplicemente cerca di analizzare i fatti, scrivendo una sua opinione, condivisibile o meno. Poi nel caso qualcuno parli di fonti personali, prenderemo provvedimenti. Non preoccuparti.



ma infatti , l'analizzare razionalmente una trattativa non è assolutamente un " portare fonti personali "... casomai un portare ESPERIENZA personale


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma infatti , l'analizzare razionalmente una trattativa non è assolutamente un " portare fonti personali "... casomai un portare ESPERIENZA personale



This


Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*



.


----------



## mrsmit (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nel'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*



non credo vada a Londra per informare le banche, potrebbe farlo con una telefonata o con una mail, secondo me va a Londra a portare le 1000 pagine di contratto firmate......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Informazioni credibili, considerate le più volte annunciate richieste di Berlusconi (e di Fininvest) sul punto delle garanzie degli investimenti pluriennali. Aggiungeremmo solo alcune considerazioni: la stabilità del nucleo di investitori è tratto caratteristico dell'hedge fund, che è un fondo di investimenti chiuso, in cui la selezione dell'investitore avviene per adesione ad un programma di investimenti molto preciso ed in funzione del tempo della sua realizzazione, con impegni di permanenza nel fondo molto rigidi attraverso la previsione della possibilità di realizzazione solo attraverso l'uscita dal fondo, con rendicontazione serrata del management sugli esiti dell'investimento, ma senza divisione intermedia di utili o cedole. Lì la stabilità degli investimenti è assicurata dallo scopo condiviso nel programma di adesione sottoscritto all'ingresso nel fondo (non a caso, questo fondo speculativo è generalmente ad appannaggio di cassettisti con grandi possibilità patrimoniali). Piuttosto, non è controllabile la decisione del fondo di permanere, ed in qual misura, nella società veicolo, che, da quanto riferito dalle fonti giornalistiche più accreditate, dovrebbe essere controllata dal fondo per acquisire il famoso 70 per cento del club. In quest'ambito, nulla vieterebbe al controllante di cedere il controllo di questa società, si è detto quotata in Borsa, anche un istante dopo il suo collocamento per una legittima esigenza speculativa. E' dunque probabile che Fininvest, e Berlusconi, abbiano posto esigenze di garantire la permanenza del fondo cinese nella società veicolo, e dunque nel Milan, per più anni, e dunque proponendo, ipotizziamo, patti di blocco del flottante azionario al di sotto di una certa soglia, di sbarramento ad OPA, di opzione di riacquisto, di emissione di obbligazioni convertibili in luogo di azioni per il rastrellamento di capitale, ed altre eventualità. Piacciano o non piacciano, queste sono le condizioni di Fininvest, e di Berlusconi, per concludere un affare già definito nei suoi elementi essenziali. Soddisfatte queste condizioni, l'AD di Fininvest è già autorizzato dalla proprietà ad apporre la sua firma sul contratto di compravendita di quote. Evidentemente nel consorzio non c'è accordo sulla accettazione di queste condizioni: Galatioto e Landolphi sono in Italia per risolvere il problema, magando limando qualche "clausola" per renderla meno impegnativa e cogente per il consorzio stesso. Dettagli tecnici che sono tuttavia dentro l'affare, definiti i quali si può procedere. Decisivo è ovviamente Berlusconi come azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest, ma il suo consenso è stato già acquisito laddove Fininvest ha già dato il suo consenso. In queste fattispecie a formazione progressiva, il consenso è "spalmato" in più atti negoziali sui vari punti dell'accordo, e l'accordo quadro che le parti si sono date è che il dissenso su un oggetto blocca il consenso precedentemente dato, ma che non c'è un si definitivo e complessivo sull'affare, da cui possa dipendere l'efficacia degli accordi già raggiunti sui precedenti punti di intesa (non a caso oggetto di specifici memorandum, o verbali, di intesa). Raggiunto l'accordo sugli ultimi punti in sospeso, l'intesa è automaticamente totale e le parti programmano allora la stipulazione. Siamo ormai a pochi metri dal traguardo, ma gli ultimi metri devono comunque essere percorsi: le parti, tutte, sono già piegate sul manubrio per la volata. Attendiamole dunque al traguardo.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sole24Ore cartaceo (Festa): oggi Galatioto incontra lo stato maggiore Fininvest (Cannatelli/Franzosi/Pellegrini). Obiettivo: bozza di accordo entro giovedì.*



Siamo fortunati ad averti nel forum  l'obiettivo di Fininvest credo sia proprio quello, evitare che il fondo non svolga una semplice operazione speculativa nel medio termine, quindi acquistare il Milan tramite il veicolo, quotarlo in borsa, prendere più di quanto hanno investito e scappare col malloppo. Immagino che verranno poste molteplici clausole di salvaguardia e vincoli in tal senso.

Peraltro aggiungo un particolare (correggimi se sbaglio): è possibile che non conosceremo mai _ufficialmente_ tutti gli investitori che fanno parte del fondo, ma soltanto alcuni (chi vorrà esporsi). O meglio ancora: sapremo quanti soldi ci saranno nel fondo, chi lo gestirà (i manager) e magari un portavoce del gruppo di investitori (immagino un nome molto forte). 

P.S. Questo non vuol dire che non scopriremo mai chi ne fa parte, però ovviamente saranno notizie _ufficiose_.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*


Ah, SE sono stati fatti passi avanti. Va bene. Sicuramente non verranno fatti


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*



Bene, entro venerdì si dovrebbe saper qualcosa


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*



Pareva strano...che strazio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



ahahah esattamente...proprio questa scena


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*



SI certo Galatioto vola a Londra per riferire alle Banche che la trattativa procede ma Berlusconi deciderà quando gli pare se vendere o no,

se và a Londra è solo perchè l'affare è concluso... se no rimanda.


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

Se Galatioto andrà a Londra, ci andrà per presentare i documenti firmati da Fininvest in cui acconsente a vendere, con qeui documenti, partiranno i bonifici per Fininvest. Una volta che i soldi finiranno sui conti indicati da Fininvest, si potrà dire che sarà tutto concluso, a quel punto mancherà la firma FINALE sul contratto, ma per questa, probabilmente, si attenderanno le dimissioni di Berlusconi dall'ospedale.

Nel frattempo il mercato potrà sbloccarsi, l'allenatore potrà essere preso, il ritiro fissato e così via. Ci tocca aspettare martedì ragazzi, mancano 7 giorni.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*



E'evidente che non sappia nessuno che ci vada a fare a Londra...tanto vale sparare a caso nel mucchio...
Personalmente credo che andrà a portare i documenti scritti e apporre le ultime firme.Viaggiare a vuoto per parlare e basta non è roba da Galatioto...con l'esperienza che ha nel settore credo che possa fare anche tutto da casa sua fra un pò..
Altrochè viaggi solo per vedere se..per vedere dove...e quando..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente ragazzi , se uno come Galatioto si muove non lo fa per prendere un The dalla regina... 

se ci va la di persona è per portare il contratto stipulato con Mediaset in questi giorni , tutto il resto non costa niente . 

FATTI solo fatti .


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo fortunati ad averti nel forum  l'obiettivo di Fininvest credo sia proprio quello, evitare che il fondo non svolga una semplice operazione speculativa nel medio termine, quindi acquistare il Milan tramite il veicolo, quotarlo in borsa, prendere più di quanto hanno investito e scappare col malloppo. Immagino che verranno poste molteplici clausole di salvaguardia e vincoli in tal senso.
> 
> Peraltro aggiungo un particolare (correggimi se sbaglio): è possibile che non conosceremo mai _ufficialmente_ tutti gli investitori che fanno parte del fondo, ma soltanto alcuni (chi vorrà esporsi). O meglio ancora: sapremo quanti soldi ci saranno nel fondo, chi lo gestirà (i manager) e magari un portavoce del gruppo di investitori.
> 
> P.S. Questo non vuol dire che non scopriremo mai chi ne fa parte, però ovviamente saranno notizie _ufficiose_.


Non solo è possibile, ma è anche verificato nella prassi. Molti di questi hedge fund sono spesso partecipati da altri fondi speculativi, a loro volta aventi causa da altri fondi, spesso di incerta individuazione. Quello che conta è, come nei fondi chiusi immobiliari, il patrimonio, ovvero ciò che si pone a garanzia dell'investimento programmato. Le ragioni, sia chiaro, non sono solo di riservatezza, ma anche e soprattutto fiscali. Una di queste scatole cinesi solitamente "devia" su piazze fiscali più favorevoli. Londra, ad esempio, è una di queste.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Giugno 2016)

rispondo senza quotare nessuno,
io non critico ne il re del est di cui lavoro è enorme, ne casnop di cui lavoro è preziosissimo e posso pure condividere.

il mio discorso era sul fatto che nessuno dei due ha notizie vere sotto mano. quindi non è giornalismo. sopratutto casnop racconta una versione senza avere notizie certe, ma solo basandosi sulla nostra speranza che la trattativa sia conclusa.

se si pensa che casnop non sappia nulla, allora tutto quello che scrive, sono solo fantasia. poi se pensate che sia galiotto. ok.
tutto qua.


----------



## Konrad (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Siamo fortunati ad averti nel forum  l'obiettivo di Fininvest credo sia proprio quello, evitare che il fondo non svolga una semplice operazione speculativa nel medio termine, quindi acquistare il Milan tramite il veicolo, quotarlo in borsa, prendere più di quanto hanno investito e scappare col malloppo. Immagino che verranno poste molteplici clausole di salvaguardia e vincoli in tal senso.
> 
> Peraltro aggiungo un particolare (correggimi se sbaglio): è possibile che non conosceremo mai _ufficialmente_ tutti gli investitori che fanno parte del fondo, ma soltanto alcuni (chi vorrà esporsi). O meglio ancora: sapremo quanti soldi ci saranno nel fondo, chi lo gestirà (i manager) e magari un portavoce del gruppo di investitori (immagino un nome molto forte).
> 
> P.S. Questo non vuol dire che non scopriremo mai chi ne fa parte, però ovviamente saranno notizie _ufficiose_.



Secondo me no...nel senso che i cinesi si muovono con chiara volontà POLITICA. Quindi al momento giusto sarà loro chiara intenzione uscire allo scoperto e dire, BENE NOI ABBIAMO COMPRATO IL MILAN...E ORA LO RIPORTEREMO AI SUOI FASTI PASSATI (e giù brand milan in China e scuole calcio etc...).

Per me l'unico motivo per cui ancora non sono usciti allo scoperto (ammesso e non concesso che i nomi usciti non rispondano al vero, smentite di facciata a parte) è che le loro sono società quotate in borsa ed anche che dietro c'è il governo Chinese. Ma pensate veramente che si farebbero beccare in castagna con tanto di "pubblicità negativa" non controllabile?

Per me concluso il tutto sapremo per certi i nomi...e non mi soprenderebbe di trovarci dentro anche un paio di banche statali.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non solo è possibile, ma è anche verificato nella prassi. Molti di questi hedge fund sono spesso partecipati da altri fondi speculativi, a loro volta aventi causa da altri fondi, spesso di incerta individuazione. Quello che conta è, come nei fondi chiusi immobiliari, il patrimonio, ovvero ciò che si pone a garanzia dell'investimento programmato. Le ragioni, sia chiaro, non sono solo di riservatezza, ma anche e soprattutto fiscali. Una di queste scatole cinesi solitamente "devia" su piazze fiscali più favorevoli. Londra, ad esempio, è una di queste.



Perfetto, allora è assai probabile che alla fine vada proprio così: sapremo nome, patrimonio e manager del fondo che verrà creato. E infine, per una questione di visibilità insita nell'operazione stessa, probabilmente il nome di uno degli investitori, presumo quindi un nome molto forte che farà da "garante".

Ma evitiamo di aspettarci ufficialmente la lista di tutti quelli che metteranno i soldi nel fondo. Anche se, ripeto, ciò non toglie che lo verremo comunque a sapere da altre fonti...


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io mi immagino Silvio in un letto d'ospedale, con Galliani al suo fianco a irretirlo con le sue parole (come Vermilinguo con re Theoden nel Signore degli Anelli), e tutti i capoccioni di Fininvest intorno al capezzale sudati, con i cappelli stretti tra le mani, che pendono dalle sue labbra. Solo allora entrerà nella camera d'ospedale il nobile Sal che, avvolto da luce divina, scaccerà il male (un male pelato e con la cravatta gialla) e ridarà sanità mentale al buon Silvio, il quale, esausto, dopo aver estratto dalle coperte la sua fedele e scintillante Mont Blanc, la porgerà con un ultimo incredibile sforzo a Cannatelli che provvederà ad apporre le firme. E vissero tutti felici e contenti.
> Cosi lo immagino, si sta storia mi ha fatto impazzire ahaha



Io l'arrivo dei Galatioto e dei cinesi me l'immagino più così:


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> rispondo senza quotare nessuno,
> io non critico ne il re del est di cui lavoro è enorme, ne casnop di cui lavoro è preziosissimo e posso pure condividere.
> 
> il mio discorso era sul fatto che nessuno dei due ha notizie vere sotto mano. quindi non è giornalismo. sopratutto casnop racconta una versione senza avere notizie certe, ma solo basandosi sulla nostra speranza che la trattativa sia conclusa.
> ...


No, Carlo, io non esprimo una opinione per compiacere le speranze di alcuno. Proprio no. Tento, come fanno tutti, di compiere una analisi su ciò che riportano le fonti giornalistiche, tutto qui, magari utilizzando regole di pregressa esperienza lavorativa professionale. Meglio, consentimi, che formarsi una opinione nel senso che questa operazione negoziale è un teatrino perchè Berlusconi è semplicemente pazzo. Circostanza che, senza prove concrete della patologia psichiatrica del soggetto, è degradabile a mera illazione.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Perfetto, allora è assai probabile che alla fine vada proprio così: sapremo nome, patrimonio e manager del fondo che verrà creato. E infine, per una questione di visibilità insita nell'operazione stessa, probabilmente il nome di uno degli investitori, presumo quindi un nome molto forte che farà da "garante".
> 
> Ma evitiamo di aspettarci ufficialmente la lista di tutti quelli che metteranno i soldi nel fondo. Anche se, ripeto, ciò non toglie che lo verremo comunque a sapere da altre fonti...



Ma una cosa del genere si è mai vista?

Cioè.. a me non sapere mai nei prossimi 10 anni con certezza a chi apparterremo, mi fa venire un leggero senso di ansia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io l'arrivo dei Galatioto e dei cinesi me l'immagino più così:


Vegeta, Gohan e Crili sono il Milan, mentre i tre della squadra Ginew sono Berlusconi e Galliani.


----------



## Coripra (14 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma una cosa del genere si è mai vista?
> 
> Cioè.. a me non sapere mai nei prossimi 10 anni con certezza a chi apparterremo, mi fa venire un leggero senso di ansia



Capisco la tu ansia, ma è un po' come avere un conto online piuttosto che avere un conto con la banca sotto casa: vero che non vedo il cassiere, ma i miei soldi versati ci sono comunque! 

A me mette più ansia il pensiero che anche il prossimo (prossimi) mercato (i) lo (i) possa fare il gallo.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vegeta, Gohan e Crili sono il Milan, mentre i tre della squadra Ginew sono Berlusconi e Galliani.



Esatto, poi la musichetta in sottofondo è epica e adattissima al contesto.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma una cosa del genere si è mai vista?
> 
> Cioè.. a me non sapere mai nei prossimi 10 anni con certezza a chi apparterremo, mi fa venire un leggero senso di ansia



A me invece sapere di stare nelle mani di Berlusconi mi porta direttamente degli attacchi di panico


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corsera venerdì Galatioto sarà a Londra per informare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, se sono stati fatti passi avanti o meno.*



Quotate.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Perfetto, allora è assai probabile che alla fine vada proprio così: sapremo nome, patrimonio e manager del fondo che verrà creato. E infine, per una questione di visibilità insita nell'operazione stessa, probabilmente il nome di uno degli investitori, presumo quindi un nome molto forte che farà da "garante".
> 
> Ma evitiamo di aspettarci ufficialmente la lista di tutti quelli che metteranno i soldi nel fondo. Anche se, ripeto, ciò non toglie che lo verremo comunque a sapere da altre fonti...


E' probabile che nella concreta fattispecie le identità degli investitori siano state declinate. Come abbiamo detto altre volte, è diritto dell'alienante saperlo prima dell'inizio della trattativa, ed è possibile che queste informazioni siano state date tempestivamente. Con i fondi è sempre difficile una identificazione. Chiunque volesse appassionarsi al genere, potrebbe andare a leggere qualche pagina sul leggendario fondo americano Blackrock, un hedge fund da 4.300 miliardi di dollari. Su chi ci sia dietro, il governo Usa, la Spectre o gli alieni di Saturno, è ormai materia da riviste esoteriche.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> No, Carlo, io non esprimo una opinione per compiacere le speranze di alcuno. Proprio no. Tento, come fanno tutti, di compiere una analisi su ciò che riportano le fonti giornalistiche, tutto qui, magari utilizzando regole di pregressa esperienza lavorativa professionale. Meglio, consentimi, che formarsi una opinione nel senso che questa operazione negoziale è un teatrino perchè Berlusconi è semplicemente pazzo. Circostanza che, senza prove concrete della patologia psihioatrica del soggetto, è degradabile a mera illazione.



se vuoi il mio parere personale, l affare si farà.
ma qui si parla di un meccanismo simil manchester united senza avere nessuna prova. il fatto che tu scriva in termine tecnico e la stampa no, non lo faccio un punto a tuo favore. è normale che la stampa non può scrivere con un lessico come quello che tu usi. non lo capirebbe nessuno.
se tu non hai una fonte personale, per me, quello che tu scrivi, è solo una delle mille casistiche che possono succedere.

p.s. se ci dovessimo basare sulle fonti giornalistiche 29 dicono che l'affare non si farà, 1/2 si


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' probabile che nella concreta fattispecie le identità degli investitori siano state declinate. Come abbiamo detto altre volte, è diritto dell'alienante saperlo prima dell'inizio della trattativa, ed è possibile che queste informazioni siano state date tempestivamente. Con i fondi è sempre difficile una identificazione. Chiunque volesse appassionarsi al genere, potrebbe andare a leggere qualche pagina sul leggendario fondo americano Blackrock, un hedge fund da 4.300 miliardi di dollari. Su chi ci sia dietro, il governo Usa, la Spectre o gli alieni di Saturno, è ormai materia da riviste esoteriche.



Io credo che chi dovesse comprare -o comunque il socio di maggioranza- il Milan potrebbe avere un interesse a farsi pubblicità.
Non credo che un Jack Ma o un Robin Li preferiscano rimanere nell'ombra e non vantarsi dei successi.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se vuoi il mio parere personale, l affare si farà.
> ma qui si parla di un meccanismo simil manchester united senza avere nessuna prova. il fatto che tu scriva in termine tecnico e la stampa no, non lo faccio un punto a tuo favore. è normale che la stampa non può scrivere con un lessico come quello che tu usi. non lo capirebbe nessuno.
> se tu non hai una fonte personale, per me, quello che tu scrivi, è solo una delle mille casistiche che possono succedere.



La stampa, quotidiani finanziari a parte, è rappresentata da persone che fino a ieri parlavano di minusvalenze, quando la squadra X acquistava un giocatore a 10 e dopo 6 anni, lo rivendeva a 9. Quindi non è che chi scrive su quotidiani sportivi, non usa termini tecnici, per poter farsi capire da chi legge. Chi scrive sulla stampa sportiva non usa termini tecnici, perchè quando lo fa, sbaglia ad usarli perchè ignorante in materia.

Detto questo, coem Casnop, anche io faccio ipotesi in base a quel che leggo. Lui le fa usando termini tecnici dimostrando di essere uno che della materia ne sa qualcosa. Io ne so un po' di meno visto che il mio lavoro è più in "piccolo" e più in un altro settore.

Per quanto riguarda il meccanismo "Simil Manchester" questa è un'interpretazione di Campopiano che può significare due cose:

1)Chi gli ha passato la notizia gli ha detto "guarda è come quello che ha fatto l UTD"
2)Campopiano quando ha scritto, sapeva benissimo tutti i connotati ma non sapendo come spiegarla ha usato l'esempio "è come quella dello UTD"

Io propendo per l'ipotesi numero 1, Campopiano non credo sia laureato in Economia e Commercio o non penso abbia seguito qualche corso in economia e finanza (senza nulla togliere alla sua professionalità sia chiaro eh).


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *


 [MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION]


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io credo che chi dovesse comprare -o comunque il socio di maggioranza- il Milan potrebbe avere un interesse a farsi pubblicità.
> Non credo che un Jack Ma o un Robin Li preferiscano rimanere nell'ombra e non vantarsi dei successi.



L'affare per Jack Ma, o Robin Li, più che usato per vantarsi dei successi, potrebbe essere usato per sbarcare in Europa e/o in Occidente. Immagina la pubblicità che potrebbe arrivare a Baidu se il Milan dovesse iniziare a giocare sui campi di mezzo mondo, vincendo, con quel nome stampato sulle magliette.

Nel mondo hanno conosciuto Berlusconi e sopratutto Fininvest grazie al Milan...Baidu, diciamocelo, fuori dalla Cina non è che sia poi così conosciuto, visto che deve scontrarsi sopratutto con google.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se vuoi il mio parere personale, l affare si farà.
> ma qui si parla di un meccanismo simil manchester united senza avere nessuna prova. il fatto che tu scriva in termine tecnico e la stampa no, non lo faccio un punto a tuo favore. è normale che la stampa non può scrivere con un lessico come quello che tu usi. non lo capirebbe nessuno.
> se tu non hai una fonte personale, per me, quello che tu scrivi, è solo una delle mille casistiche che possono succedere.
> 
> p.s. se ci dovessimo basare sulle fonti giornalistiche 29 dicono che l'affare non si farà, 1/2 si


Non esistono prove, infatti, esistono due fonti giornalistiche che hanno riferito da qualche tempo l'esistenza di una operazione societaria fondo-società veicolo-società target (il leveraged buy out è cosa diversa). Commento questa operazione, con queste fonti qui, le mie, le tue, quelle di tutti. Se le fonti riporteranno, con grado di fondatezza, fatti diversi, analizzeremo quelli, tutto qui. Non cerco punti a mio favore o contro, scrivo come posso. Le fonti che dicono che l'affare non si farà non riportano riscontri obiettivi, ma solo impressioni, che non ha senso commentare, se non comprovate dai fatti. Grato per l'attenzione che mi rivolgi, e che non merito.


----------



## Victorss (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Esatto, poi la musichetta in sottofondo è epica e adattissima al contesto.



Galliani è Reecoom, mentre Ginyu che fa i magheggi coi corpi degli altri è Berlusconi.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



Bella roba 

Si va diretti al closing


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *


Se una delle prestazioni fondamentali del contratto, quella del pagamento del prezzo, viene eseguita prima, non riesco a capire perché non si possa stipulare il contratto di compravendita contestualmente alla girata delle azioni libere o liberate. Ma allora verrebbe da chiedersi quale sia la natura del famoso accordo del 10 maggio scorso.


----------



## pablog1585 (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io mi immagino Silvio in un letto d'ospedale, con Galliani al suo fianco a irretirlo con le sue parole (come Vermilinguo con re Theoden nel Signore degli Anelli), e tutti i capoccioni di Fininvest intorno al capezzale sudati, con i cappelli stretti tra le mani, che pendono dalle sue labbra. Solo allora entrerà nella camera d'ospedale il nobile Sal che, avvolto da luce divina, scaccerà il male (un male pelato e con la cravatta gialla) e ridarà sanità mentale al buon Silvio, il quale, esausto, dopo aver estratto dalle coperte la sua fedele e scintillante Mont Blanc, la porgerà con un ultimo incredibile sforzo a Cannatelli che provvederà ad apporre le firme. E vissero tutti felici e contenti.
> Cosi lo immagino, si sta storia mi ha fatto impazzire ahaha


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se una delle prestazioni fondamentali del contratto, quella del pagamento del prezzo, viene eseguita prima, non riesco a capire perché non si possa stipulare il contratto di compravendita contestualmente alla girata delle azioni libere o liberate. Ma allora verrebbe da chiedersi quale sia la natura del famoso accordo del 10 maggio scorso.



Potrebbe sempre essere il contratto di esclusiva. Nulla vieta che il closing sia preceduto da una firma su di un preliminare di vendita 

Per intenderci, probabilmente a maggio si pensava che ci sarebbe voluto più tempo per fare tutto, o chi di dovere, voleva pensarci più a lungo. Non mi stupirei se le condizioni di Berlusconi avessero dato una accellerata al tutto, visto che oramai anche lui non ha più la forza di continuare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Galliani è Reecoom, mentre Ginyu che fa i magheggi coi corpi degli altri è Berlusconi.



Galliani è Guldo!!


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



*Quotate le news raga!*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Quotate le news raga!*



Piccolo OT giusto per chiedere un chiarimento visto che sono nuovo..ho letto il regolamento ma non mi par di aver trovato nulla rigurardo il quotare le news...lo si fa perchè non vengano perse in mezzo alle pag. e pag. di post o per altro motivo?? Non è una domanda per insolenza ma una pura curiosità!! Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



Se vabbbbeeeee sarebbe il più bel regalo che potremmo ricevere


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



Potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto...certo è che Suning non ha reso noto nessun accordo preliminare di vendita,è andata direttamente al closing.Quindi o il preliminare è un passaggio che potrebbe essere tenuto nascosto oppure è un atto su cui si può sorvolare se si è giunti ad un intesa totale che garantirebbe meno ore di lavoro e sbattimenti prolungati per tutti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



Potrebbe essere ma in tal caso non aspettatevi nulla prima di metà luglio. Non ci sarebbero proprio i tempi tecnici, a meno che non siano talmente avanti nei vari passaggi anche con le banche. Ma francamente dubito visto che si deve ancora limare l'accordo preliminare.

L'importante è che se si dovesse decidere in tal senso, scelgano entro fine mese almeno il MR. E magari prendano un giocatore importante che rischia di essere soffiato (Benatia).


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT giusto per chiedere un chiarimento visto che sono nuovo..ho letto il regolamento ma non mi par di aver trovato nulla rigurardo il quotare le news...lo si fa perchè non vengano perse in mezzo alle pag. e pag. di post o per altro motivo?? Non è una domanda per insolenza ma una pura curiosità!! Grazie in anticipo



In pratica si. Per non perdere di vista le news principali.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



A questo punto sono sempre più convinto sia così.
Cioè all'improvviso arriverà la notizia della cessione finale, senza spifferi o firme preliminari.
Un po come Suma annunciava i giocatori ufficiali nel bel mezzo della notte 

Il tutto chiaramente se la cessione andrà in porto.


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere ma in tal caso non aspettatevi nulla prima di metà luglio. Non ci sarebbero proprio i tempi tecnici, a meno che non siano talmente avanti nei vari passaggi anche con le banche. Ma francamente dubito visto che si deve ancora limare l'accordo preliminare.
> 
> L'importante è che se si dovesse decidere in tal senso, scelgano entro fine mese almeno il MR. E magari prendano un giocatore importante che rischia di essere soffiato (Benatia).



Se si salta il preliminare significa che si deve concordare in modo diverso il mercato da quanto previsto fino ad ora (ovvero preliminare = inizio del mercato) poiché il preliminare non verrebbe firmato proprio quindi presumo e vorrei che si procedesse come fù per Mr.Bee l'anno scorso con Jackson,Kondogbia,Bacca.

Poi ve la butto li,il preliminare serviva sopratutto come garanzia per il buon esito della trattativa visto che é vincolante con penali se si avesse intenzione di saltarlo vorrebbe dire che i Cinesi ritengono non sia necessario per il buon fine della trattativa e che quindi Berlusconi sia stato chiaro in tal senso.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un utente che gli chiedeva se ci sia la possibilità di arrivare al closing senza passare dalla firma del preliminare: è una possibilità contemplata dalla fase di trattativa in esclusiva *



Però un closing a breve con Berlusconi in ospedale la vedo dura...magari raggiungono l'accordo ma rimarrà in gran segreto finchè non si riprenderà SB e potrà fare le sue fotine di rappresentanza...nel frattempo quello che interessa noi è la scelta dell'allenatore.Da lì capiremo molte cose..


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere ma in tal caso non aspettatevi nulla prima di metà luglio. Non ci sarebbero proprio i tempi tecnici, a meno che non siano talmente avanti nei vari passaggi anche con le banche. Ma francamente dubito visto che si deve ancora limare l'accordo preliminare.
> 
> L'importante è che se si dovesse decidere in tal senso, scelgano entro fine mese almeno il MR. E magari prendano un giocatore importante che rischia di essere soffiato (Benatia).


Il definitivo subito spiegherebbe anche il perché Campopiano nei giorni scorsi ha riportato che i nuovi proprietari attenderebbero questo per iniziare ad operare sul mercato, fatto incomprensibile perché il preliminare darebbe certezza giuridica degli impegni già assunti dalla controparte. Ma se invece il definitivo è a scadenza ravvicinata...


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.

Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Giampaolo e cinesi era lo scenario peggiore possibile.. ed ovviamente rischia di avverarsi.
Adesso regaliamo un paio di mesi inutili.. dura forse due mesi


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Quindi closing diretto in caso di cessione?
Certo che Giampaolo.. Mah.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Certo che presentarsi con Giampaolo... è come se uno va a cena a conoscere i genitori della fidanzata e si presenta col Tavernello in brick


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Io ancora faccio un'enorme fatica a capire come i cinesi conoscano Giampaolo. mah


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Giampaolo allenatore del Milan... Pieta'.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Ma basta con sto Giampaolo, basta!


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Ripeto: se si presentano davvero con Giampaolo sono cinesi fake.

Perchè è una roba che non esiste. Giampaolo è un nome del Gallo e di Sacchi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Certo che presentarsi con Giampaolo... è come se uno va a cena a conoscere i genitori della fidanzata e si presenta col Tavernello in brick



ahahahaha... ma infatti non sarà così, vedrete...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



A me sembra tutto cominciare a quadrare. 
Altro che cinesi...
Fondo sconosciuto dove teoricamente chiunque potrebbe entrare, compresi capitali di rientro, guarda caso.
Galliani che rimane per curare il mercato, strano....
Giampaolo come allenatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Ribadendo il mio schifo per Giampaolo, dico comunque una cosa: se eliminano sul serio Galliani e mettono un altro AD, io accetto tutto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2016)

Ma solo io non credo a quest'assurdità?

Ragazzi è il solito Peppe di Sterco, non preoccupiamoci, coi china il fuggiasco non sarà il nsotro allenatore, tranquilli


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *


Il fatto che al 14 giugno Giampaolo sia a piede libero non mi stare sereno...se lo prendono signfica che hanno dato carta bianca a Galliani su tutto e quindi che non capiscono un mazza..
Per quanto riguarda Gancikoff Ad penso che sia una fase transitoria per favorire l'insediarsi dei nuovi proprietari e assicurarsi che la nuova proprietà si avvii bene..


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahahahaha... ma infatti non sarà così, vedrete...



Ma infatti, a sti pagliacci sti nomi li passa Galliani, figuriamoci se questi prendono un allenatore pluriennale esonerato in lega Pro


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: se si presentano davvero con Giampaolo sono cinesi fake.
> 
> Perchè è una roba che non esiste. Giampaolo è un nome del Gallo e di Sacchi.



Concordo al 100%. Se si presentano con Giamperdo sono cinesi fake, e sappiamo bene il perché.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto cominciare a quadrare.
> Altro che cinesi...
> Fondo sconosciuto dove teoricamente chiunque potrebbe entrare, compresi capitali di rientro, guarda caso.
> Galliani che rimane per curare il mercato, strano....
> Giampaolo come allenatore.



Se si concludesse davvero l'operazione, dovranno comparire per forza.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ribadendo il mio schifo per Giampaolo, dico comunque una cosa: se eliminano sul serio Galliani e mettono un altro AD, io accetto tutto.



mmh se davvero arrivasse Giampaolo è perchè l'ha voluto galliani.... I cinesi figuriamoci se lo conoscono quel fallito


----------



## Coripra (14 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto cominciare a quadrare.
> Altro che cinesi...
> Fondo sconosciuto dove teoricamente chiunque potrebbe entrare, compresi capitali di rientro, guarda caso.
> Galliani che rimane per curare il mercato, strano....
> Giampaolo come allenatore.



Eddaie con 'sti fondi di rientro...
Ma la finanza dove sta?


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma solo io non credo a quest'assurdità?
> 
> Ragazzi è il solito Peppe di Sterco, non preoccupiamoci, coi china il fuggiasco non sarà il nsotro allenatore, tranquilli



Quella di Giampaolo e' l'ennesima spazzatura di Peppe


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: se si presentano davvero con Giampaolo sono cinesi fake.
> 
> Perchè è una roba che non esiste. Giampaolo è un nome del Gallo e di Sacchi.


Illazioni basate sul nulla. Ma poi, voglio vedere Galliani, vincolato da un patto di riservatezza con penali da suicidio, che si mette a parlare con un tipo come Di Stefano di decisioni strategiche sportive che attengono direttamente al negoziato coi cinesi. Inconcepibile.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Eddaie con 'sti fondi di rientro...
> Ma la finanza dove sta?



Nel caso di un fondo cinese la finanza italiana non credo possa intervenire. In ogni caso vedremo...io mi auguro non sia così, ma se fai due piu due. Cinesi che forse non si saprà ci siano, fondo oscuro con sede ad Hong Kong, Giampaolo allenatore e Galliani ancora in sella.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vegeta, Gohan e Crili sono il Milan, mentre i tre della squadra Ginew sono Berlusconi e Galliani.



Poli è Jamko, scarso ma sempre lì.
Chiuso Ot.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Illazioni basate sul nulla. Ma poi, voglio vedere Galliani, vincolato da un patto di riservatezza con penali da suicidio, che si mette a parlare con un tipo come Di Stefano di decisioni strategiche sportive che attengono direttamente al negoziato coi cinesi. Inconcepibile.



Questo discorso allora dovrebbe valere anche per Campopiano


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Quotate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



eeehhhhhh Beppe  .. Giampaolo hahaha .


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



L'importante è che si cambi AD, fuori dalle palle Galliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *


Ma come, non era calato il gelo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi? Ora si tratta serratamente? 
Ovviamente le note negative nella notizia non posso mai mancare: Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o no (con milioni e milioni di euro già buttati) e Giampaolo allenatore coi cinesi


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo discorso allora dovrebbe valere anche per Campopiano


Le conseguenze le pagherà Campopiano, allora... Se le pagherà. A me questo giornalista del Corriere dello Sport sembra una classica fonte embedded, voluta da una delle parti (Galatioto) per far uscire le notizie come e quando è necessario ai fini strategici del negoziato. Pare strano che il suo insider si sia ammutolito proprio nelle ore in cui Galatioto è a colloquio diretto con Fininvest a Milano. Vedremo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo discorso allora dovrebbe valere anche per Campopiano


Campopiano ci ha beccato però, Di Stefano no.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2016)

basta parlare di giornalisti e fonti. Non possiamo ripeterlo all'infinito. Commentate la news oppure non scrivete!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

rimango fiducioso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Non credo ad una parola di sto omuncolo.
Non credo a Giampaolo e purtroppo neanche a Gancikoff, se è un perdaballe lo è anche per le cose positive.
Aspetto fonti più autorevoli (Campopiano)


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



Eccolo


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



Per me è un'altra conferma che si salta il preliminare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Per quanto mi riguarda il buon Peppe ne deve dare parecchie di news confermate prima di riacquistare credibilità ai miei occhi....detto questo la vedo dura che bisognerà aspettare il 30 per "la firma del presidente"...credo avremo notizie molto prima...come mi pare inverosimile (spero) il discorso Giampaolo....ricordiamo che pure Pellegrini e Emery sono ancora a casetta fino a prova contraria...


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



Si bé..concordato che? finora siamo nell'immobilismo totale salvo i rinnovi...praticamente sono concordi nel non fare nulla e non prendere un nuovo tecnico

Oggi Pellegatti (secondo me a ragione per una volta) sosteneva che ormai i tempi sono andati troppo lunghi per cui rimarrà Brocchi senza dubbio anche l'anno prossimo


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si bé..concordato che? finora siamo nell'immobilismo totale salvo i rinnovi...praticamente sono concordi nel non fare nulla e non prendere un nuovo tecnico
> 
> Oggi Pellegatti (secondo me a ragione per una volta) sosteneva che ormai i tempi sono andati troppo lunghi per cui rimarrà Brocchi senza dubbio anche l'anno prossimo



Mh non è detto eh, se hanno la parola con qualcuno è uguale, tanto ora sono tutti in vacanza, quindi che l'allenatore nuovo abbia firmato il contratto o no non cambia nulla.

Spèerando che si siano accordati con qualcuno, ma vedo che Emery e Pellegrini sono ancora senza squadra...


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



Auspico si ripeta il modus-operandi di Mr.Bee che addirittura andava a prendersi il 48% e non il 70% e dove nonostante fossimo anche li in stato di ESCLUSIVA si é andato a trattare gente del calibro di Jackson Martinez,Kondogbia,Bacca,Romagnoli e Witsel e si é andati a tesserare Mihajlović.


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



questa è una leggenda metropolitana, come mai vengono concordate tutte le idiozie di galliani, mentre per i colpi veri siamo immobili? continuo a vedere solo fumo in questa "trattativa", per ora siamo allo zero assoluto negli atti e fatti concreti


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Ma quante paranoie vi fate?? Manco vi ricordate che Allegri fu ufficializzato il 25 giugno...eppure lo scudetto lo vincemmo lo stesso e con colpi fatti a fine agosto.Quindi di che stiamo a parlare???


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quante paranoie vi fate?? Manco vi ricordate che Allegri fu ufficializzato il 25 giugno...eppure lo scudetto lo vincemmo lo stesso e con colpi fatti a fine agosto.Quindi di che stiamo a parlare???



giusto. poi anche il psg, per esempio, non ha ancora ufficializzato emery se non sbaglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Auspico si ripeta il modus-operandi di Mr.Bee che addirittura andava a prendersi il 48% e non il 70% e dove nonostante fossimo anche li in stato di ESCLUSIVA si é andato a trattare gente del calibro di Jackson Martinez,Kondogbia,Bacca,Romagnoli e Witsel e si é andati a tesserare Mihajlović.



Lì però era diverso perché Fininvest avrebbe comunque mantenuto il controllo del club col 51%. Ed anzi, visto poi come sono andate le cose (male), potrebbe essere spinta proprio a fare il contrario, quindi maggiore prudenza sul mercato fino a quando non ha la certezza di cedere tutto. Comunque almeno l'allenatore va preso entro fine mese, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quante paranoie vi fate?? Manco vi ricordate che Allegri fu ufficializzato il 25 giugno...eppure lo scudetto lo vincemmo lo stesso e con colpi fatti a fine agosto.Quindi di che stiamo a parlare???



Il problema è che difficilmente la trattativa si chiuderà entro il 30 Giugno (tranne se c'è qualcosa sotto che noi non sappiamo e ci sarà closing fulmineo). Senza closing i cinesi giustamente non si sbilanciano , e credo che il 30 Giugno inizi ad essere già tardi per qualsiasi allenatore voglia accasarsi soprattutto se di buon livello (anche quelli con grande pazienza).


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



.


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Giugno 2016)

Ora questi costituiscono il fondo, conficcano dentro 1 miliardo e mezzo....e poi mettono Marco Giampaolo in panca?
Non ci credo nè ora è nè mai


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che difficilmente la trattativa si chiuderà entro il 30 Giugno (tranne se c'è qualcosa sotto che noi non sappiamo e ci sarà closing fulmineo). Senza closing i cinesi giustamente non si sbilanciano , e credo che il 30 Giugno inizi ad essere già tardi per qualsiasi allenatore voglia accasarsi soprattutto se di buon livello (anche quelli con grande pazienza).



Sono tue deduzioni e nemmeno tanto logiche...Pellegrini,Blanc,Garcia e altri che non sappiamo si accasano anche a settembre se gli dai un bel progetto..


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *




.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ora questi costituiscono il fondo, conficcano dentro 1 miliardo e mezzo....e poi mettono Marco Giampaolo in panca?
> Non ci credo nè ora è nè mai



Se lo fanno sarebbe segno di incompetenza...perchè vorrebbe dire affidarsi a Galliani ad occhi chiusi..
Vorrebbe dire che non sanno nulla di quello che succede da noi,vorrebbe dire che in questi ultimi 3 anni non si siano mai informati sul Milan...

Mi sento di escluderlo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sono tue deduzioni e nemmeno tanto logiche...Pellegrini,Blanc,Garcia e altri che non sappiamo si accasano anche a settembre se gli dai un bel progetto..



Mie deduzioni neanche tanto logiche? Un allenatore che sceglie di prendere una squadra a Settembre senza aver fatto lui la preparazione estiva e/o diretto il mercato è un incompetente per forza di cose. E' così e basta . Chi accetta un progetto a Settembre non può ritenersi un allenatore di calcio , ma uno che accetta un contratto per soldi e basta.


----------



## Luca_Taz (14 Giugno 2016)

.
[MENTION=2746]Luca_Taz[/MENTION] non devi copiancollare da altri siti. Ultimo avvertimento. Poi scatta il ban.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mie deduzioni neanche tanto logiche? Un allenatore che sceglie di prendere una squadra a Settembre senza aver fatto lui la preparazione estiva e/o diretto il mercato è un incompetente per forza di cose. E' così e basta . Chi accetta un progetto a Settembre non può ritenersi un allenatore di calcio , ma uno che accetta un contratto per soldi e basta.



A settembre è un estremizzazione...Secondo il tuo parere Allegri che accetta la juve a metà luglio è un fallito di dimensioni galattiche

Ma le pensate di notte??


----------



## Coripra (14 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=2746]Luca_Taz[/MENTION] non devi copiancollare da altri siti. Ultimo avvertimento. Poi scatta il ban.



Errore... msg depennato


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *




Quotate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ora questi costituiscono il fondo, conficcano dentro 1 miliardo e mezzo....e poi mettono Marco Giampaolo in panca?
> Non ci credo nè ora è nè mai



ma infatti sono illazioni dei soliti " giornalisti " .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A settembre è un estremizzazione...Secondo il tuo parere Allegri che accetta la juve a metà luglio è un fallito di dimensioni galattiche
> 
> Ma le pensate di notte??



metà Luglio è diverso che Settembre , le squadre si ritrovano intorno all'8/10 di Luglio. Dubito che la Juve abbia approcciato Allegri il 10 Luglio .


----------



## robs91 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Ma la domanda fondamentale caro Peppe è solo una:filtra pessimismo o filtra ottimismo?

A parte gli scherzi rimango cauto su questa cessione,non mi è piaciuto per niente l'incontro di Galliani di ieri con Brocchi a mo' di sfida verso Galatioto.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> metà Luglio è diverso che Settembre , le squadre si ritrovano intorno all'8/10 di Luglio. Dubito che la Juve abbia approcciato Allegri il 10 Luglio .



Invece sei sicuro che i cinesi non abbiano già contattato qualcuno?


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda fondamentale caro Peppe è solo una:filtra pessimismo o filtra ottimismo?
> 
> A parte gli scherzi rimango cauto su questa cessione,non mi è piaciuto per niente l'incontro di Galliani di ieri con Brocchi a mo' di sfida verso Galatioto.



Eh si...l'onnipotente Galliani che mette Brocchi sulla panchina sfidando il parere negativo dei cinesi...


----------



## pablog1585 (14 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> metà Luglio è diverso che Settembre , le squadre si ritrovano intorno all'8/10 di Luglio. Dubito che la Juve abbia approcciato Allegri il 10 Luglio .



....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Giugno 2016)

Ma l'incontro è iniziato ? Si sa qualcosa ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mh non è detto eh, se hanno la parola con qualcuno è uguale, tanto ora sono tutti in vacanza, quindi che l'allenatore nuovo abbia firmato il contratto o no non cambia nulla.
> 
> Spèerando che si siano accordati con qualcuno, ma vedo che Emery e Pellegrini sono ancora senza squadra...



Un allenatore deve anche prendere confidenza con l'ambiente, la direzione, i giocatori..programmare una stagione è una fase delicata..non puoi chiamare uno a Luglio..specie se deve partire dalle macerie...

Ci terremo il barattolo ormai..prima vittoria del nano, e vediamo se sarà l'unica..


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*


Sbaglio o Campopiano è un tantino nervosetto??


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Uno gli ha anche chiesto se giovedì/venerdì ci sarà il "dentro o fuori"...lui ha risposto col solito: Vediamo .....
SNERVANTE


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Campopiano è un tantino nervosetto??



A me pare solo stressato da quelli che gli mettono parole in bocca o che lo tartassano con domande ripetitive...


----------



## Coripra (14 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Campopiano è un tantino nervosetto??





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Uno gli ha anche chiesto se giovedì/venerdì ci sarà il "dentro o fuori"...lui ha risposto col solito: Vediamo .....
> SNERVANTE



Non è chiaro se Campopiano è "nervosetto" o "snervante": *importante* capirlo per sapere della riuscita della trattativa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro se Campopiano è "nervosetto" o "snervante": *importante* capirlo per sapere della riuscita della trattativa



ahahah per snervante intendevo tutta la situazione


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma l'incontro è iniziato ? Si sa qualcosa ?



Sky dice rimandato.. non so a che ora.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Giugno 2016)

Siamo il cloeb con più rinvii al mondo, mica male no?


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sky dice rimandato.. non so a che ora.



non è che dicano gli orari degli appuntamenti a quelli di sky..


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Quotate e leggete prima di scrivere.


----------



## Konrad (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Nemmeno io ci credo che arrivano i cinesi e accettano in panca un allenatore che, con tutto il rispetto, ha avuto il suo apice in carriera nell'ultimo anno con l'Empoli...
E se così fosse...vorrebbe dire molto sulle finalità dell'acquisto del club...

Io sono dell'idea che si ha a che fare con professionisti....un'allenatore dimestichezza a Milanello se la farà durante il ritiro, se proprio deve. Per me un ALLENATORE VERO può sedersi virtualmente sulla panca del Nuovo Milan Cinese anche il 10 Luglio...poi se è bravo e se avrà una rosa all'altezza potrebbe partire a rilento, ma gira e rigira ti ingrana...e poi so..azzi degli altri.
Mettiamocela via che ci sia una programmazione come dovrebbe essere...poi se riesci a convincere qualche buon giocatore a sposare il progetto di rinascita...il tutto verrà da se col tempo. Certo che servono, in quest'anno che siamo fuori Fair Play Finanziario, almeno 2 sessioni di mercato buone...non per forza altisonanti...buone...e un risultato finale all'altezza.

Piccolo P.S....ovviamente un buon mercato non potrà essere diretto da...


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> metà Luglio è diverso che Settembre , le squadre si ritrovano intorno all'8/10 di Luglio. Dubito che la Juve abbia approcciato Allegri il 10 Luglio .



veramente il 16 luglio dopo le dimissioni di conte


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Il comunicato di Fininvest diceva che le tempistiche della chiusura saranno congruenti con l'inizio della nuova stagione..io mi attengo a quello..
Le paranoie le lascio ad altri...vivo meglio


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



L'incontro quando lo fanno? 2 di notte italiane?


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (14 Giugno 2016)

Bhè, bisogna che di allenatore con il big name rimasti non ce ne sono molti... Se Pellegrini chiede veramente un ingaggio altissimo, non è che hai molte altre possibilità.... Ci sarebbe rudi garcia, a cui preferisco nettamente rispetto a giampaolo/brocchi.

Sennò ci sono scommesso come Frank de boer


----------



## danykz (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'incontro quando lo fanno? 2 di notte italiane?



Non si verrà a sapere, probabilmente si terrà in qualche luogo insospettabile, possibilmente ci sarà pure già stato primo incontro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'incontro quando lo fanno? 2 di notte italiane?



Non credo che Galatioto giri per Milano andando citofonare a Fininvest...  (credits by Don Bastiano su Twitter)


----------



## Gekyn (14 Giugno 2016)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> non credo che galatioto giri per milano andando citofonare a fininvest...  (credits by don bastiano su twitter)



rotfl


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'incontro quando lo fanno? 2 di notte italiane?



si per via del fuso da smaltire e del viaggio in economy.


----------



## Dave (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non credo che Galatioto giri per Milano andando citofonare a Fininvest...  (credits by Don Bastiano su Twitter)



Ma il simbolo Fininvest è chiarmante photoshoppato


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

Una talpa mi hanno detto che vendono e di stare tranquillo


----------



## Konrad (14 Giugno 2016)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Sennò ci sono scommesso come Frank de boer



E infatti...piuttosto scommetto su De Boer, che magari qualche buon giovinetto dall'Olanda che ha segnato la nascita del Grande Milan se lo porta pure dietro. 

Oppure Villas-Boas, giovane ma con già panchine internazionali alle spalle....ex allenatore di Witsel...tra gli altri.

Ma lo stesso Garcia ha espresso un buon gioco...nonostante i risultati non siano stati completamente confortanti.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Garcia è quello che ha detto che potrebbe allenare una squadra del Nord Italia


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



Va bene citare le notizie, va bene discuterne e va bene anche dire che questa o quella fonte sia inattendibile, però almeno provate ad usare un minimo di senso critico.

Vada per i pessimisti: Berlusconi impazzisce e non vende ed i familiari e i membri del CDA/soci Fininvest non lo fanno interdire, e quindi avanti con l'Ital-Milan di Brocchi.

Ma chi pensa che la cessione ci sarà, come fa a credere che questi arriveranno spendendo 800 milioni di euro per acquistare il Milan e mettere sul piatto 300 milioni per il mercato e poi offrire un contratto a Giampaolo?


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Garcia è quello che ha detto che potrebbe allenare una squadra del Nord Italia



No Garcia è quello che ha detto che forse avrebbe allenato una squadra più a nord di Roma. Cosa ben diversa. Anche Firenze è a nord, come lo è Bologna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Direi che L appuntamento è saltato sono le 18


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non credo che Galatioto giri per Milano andando citofonare a Fininvest...  (credits by Don Bastiano su Twitter)



Ma infatti, chi è quel birbantello di AD di _alto livello_ che andava a citofonare a casa di attaccantucoli di livello provinciale pregandoli di scegliere l'Ac Milan per 6 mesi e promettendo il riscatto assicurato a fine stagione? mi sfugge il nome or ora.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> No Garcia è quello che ha detto che forse avrebbe allenato una squadra più a nord di Roma. Cosa ben diversa. Anche Firenze è a nord, come lo è Bologna.



E lo avrebbe detto con Sousa e Donadoni ancora sulle panchine??mi sembra strano...


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Va bene citare le notizie, va bene discuterne e va bene anche dire che questa o quella fonte sia inattendibile, però almeno provate ad usare un minimo di senso critico.
> 
> Vada per i pessimisti: Berlusconi impazzisce e non vende ed i familiari e i membri del CDA/soci Fininvest non lo fanno interdire, e quindi avanti con l'Ital-Milan di Brocchi.
> 
> Ma chi pensa che la cessione ci sarà, come fa a credere che questi arriveranno spendendo 800 milioni di euro per acquistare il Milan e mettere sul piatto 300 milioni per il mercato e poi offrire un contratto a Giampaolo?



infatti non ci credo affatto a giampaolo

ps: i 300 milioni sono investimenti totali, di cui 100-150 sul mercato se tutto va come dovrebbe


----------



## ignaxio (14 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Va bene citare le notizie, va bene discuterne e va bene anche dire che questa o quella fonte sia inattendibile, però almeno provate ad usare un minimo di senso critico.
> 
> Vada per i pessimisti: Berlusconi impazzisce e non vende ed i familiari e i membri del CDA/soci Fininvest non lo fanno interdire, e quindi avanti con l'Ital-Milan di Brocchi.
> 
> Ma chi pensa che la cessione ci sarà, come fa a credere che questi arriveranno spendendo 800 milioni di euro per acquistare il Milan e mettere sul piatto 300 milioni per il mercato e poi offrire un contratto a Giampaolo?



Potrebbe essere spiegato dal fatto he i nuovi proprietari diano, almeno per l'immediato, pieni poteri a Galliani che ha già scelto l'allenatore. 
Anche perché, parliamoci chiaro: Sal, Gancikoff, Jack Ma o chiunque altro non ne sanno niente di allenatori liberi e strategie di mercato. A meno che ( e ci spero) non si siano affidati a una consulenza esterna come un DS senza contratto. 
Sbaglio?


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere spiegato dal fatto he i nuovi proprietari diano, almeno per l'immediato, pieni poteri a Galliani che ha già scelto l'allenatore.
> Anche perché, parliamoci chiaro: Sal, Gancikoff, Jack Ma o chiunque altro non ne sanno niente di allenatori liberi e strategie di mercato. A meno che ( e ci spero) non si siano affidati a una consulenza esterna come un DS senza contratto.
> Sbaglio?



tipo Pradè?


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

una domanda, non sto seguendo le tv, perchè sono al lavoro, ma stanno facendo la diretta fuori dall'hotel di Galatioto come con Mr Bee?


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> tipo Pradè?



Pradè è sempre libero ricordiamocelo...ed era sulla lista di Barbara.OCCHIO.
Se fosse lui il nuovo Ds scordatevi Giampaolo...Pradè non è scemo come altri di nostra conoscenza..


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Pradè è sempre libero ricordiamocelo...ed era sulla lista di Barbara.OCCHIO.
> Se fosse lui il nuovo Ds scordatevi Giampaolo...Pradè non è scemo come altri di nostra conoscenza..



infatti avevo fatto il suo nome apposta. Mi sembra strano che un DS bravo come lui, che ha fatto ottime cose a Firenze e nella Roma decadente di Rossella Sensi, sia ancora a piede libero.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> infatti avevo fatto il suo nome apposta. Mi sembra strano che un DS bravo come lui, che ha fatto ottime cose a Firenze e nella Roma decadente di Rossella Sensi, sia ancora a piede libero.



Strano è dire poco..e strano ancora di più che non abbia ancora dato indicazioni sul suo futuro,è in silenzio stampa da un mese..
Fatevi 2 conti ragazzi.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Strano è dire poco..e strano ancora di più che non abbia ancora dato indicazioni sul suo futuro,è in silenzio stampa da un mese..
> Fatevi 2 conti ragazzi.



E anche l'italoamericano della Roma ha dato dimissioni sospette.


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Strano è dire poco..e strano ancora di più che non abbia ancora dato indicazioni sul suo futuro,è in silenzio stampa da un mese..
> Fatevi 2 conti ragazzi.



comunque speriamo di avere presto qualche notizia ufficiale in modo che sappiamo bene cosa aspettarci e magari non speriamo in cosa che neanche esistono. Altrimeni continiamo ad esaltarci e a deprimerci per una cosa che magari neanche stanno discutendo


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> comunque speriamo di avere presto qualche notizia ufficiale in modo che sappiamo bene cosa aspettarci e magari non speriamo in cosa che neanche esistono. Altrimeni continiamo ad esaltarci e a deprimerci per una cosa che magari neanche stanno discutendo


Ma sicuramente sarà Pradè dai..ci metto la mano sul fuoco.Se è vero che Barbara avrà un ruolo operativo in società avrà fatto il suo nome dato che nel 2013 dopo il colpo di Stato su Galliani era il primo sulla lista:
Comunque sia prossima settimana qualcosa si sbloccherà ne sono certo.Siamo alle firme...bisogna vedere se sarà preliminare o closing ma in ogni caso la programmazione comincerà sicuramemnte.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E anche l'italoamericano della Roma ha dato dimissioni sospette.



Non mi dispiaceva, l'ho sentito parlare e pare uno serio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*



.


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente sarà Pradè dai..ci metto la mano sul fuoco.Se è vero che Barbara avrà un ruolo operativo in società avrà fatto il suo nome dato che nel 2013 dopo il colpo di Stato su Galliani era il primo sulla lista:
> Comunque sia prossima settimana qualcosa si sbloccherà ne sono certo.Siamo alle firme...bisogna vedere se sarà preliminare o closing ma in ogni caso la programmazione comincerà sicuramemnte.



anch'io sono sicuro che nel bene o nel male tra fine settimana e settimana prossima qualcosa deve sbloccarsi, altrimenti non penso che Galatioto sarebbe venuto qui. Sui nomi in società, tranne Gangikof non saprei, per questo spero che dopo che la trattativa si sia sbloccata cominciamo ad avere qualche notizia in più altrimenti succede con Emery che poi si accasa al PSG e tutti in depressione perchè non era quello che tutti ipotizzavano.


----------



## folletto (14 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo vada tutto bene.
> Che meraviglia immaginare queste persone in un ufficio a lavorare, invece che da Giannino o in barca a Forte dei Marmi


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> anch'io sono sicuro che nel bene o nel male tra fine settimana e settimana prossima qualcosa deve sbloccarsi, altrimenti non penso che Galatioto sarebbe venuto qui. Sui nomi in società, tranne Gangikof non saprei, per questo spero che dopo che la trattativa si sia sbloccata cominciamo ad avere qualche notizia in più altrimenti succede con Emery che poi si accasa al PSG e tutti in depressione perchè non era quello che tutti ipotizzavano.



Ma Emery non ha firmato ancora


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma Emery non ha firmato ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Ma scusate sono o no in riunione ???


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate sono o no in riunione ???



nessuno ne da notizia...o non si sono ancora visti o riescono a tenere un livello di discrezione assurdo


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Se il Milan passerà nelle mani dei cinesi, il nuovo AD sarà Gancikoff. Ci sono ancora tanti nodi da sciogliere. Si lavorerà al contratto definitivo, non una bozza, ma un contratto definitivo, che poi Berlusconi deciderà se firmare o meno il prossimo 30 giugno. L'incontro tra Galatioto e Finivest si terrà nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Se Berlusconi terrà il Milan l'allenatore sarà Brocchi. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina del Milan ci sarà Marco Giampaolo. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma Emery non ha firmato ancora



non ha firmato, ma si dice sia in qatar proprio sta settimana per chiudere, nulla di ufficiale però

OT : curiosità mia, per quotare le notizie bisogna per forza cercarle indietro tra le pagine o c'è un modo più rapido?


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate sono o no in riunione ???



bella domanda. Ma stanno il buon Peppe e i suoi amici stanno pedinando Galatioto come con Bee? Perchè se lo seguono sanno almeno se è iniziato l'incontro, ma se nessuno lo segue chissà?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> nessuno ne da notizia...o non si sono ancora visti o riescono a tenere un livello di discrezione assurdo



Bene , meno ne parlano è meglio è .
Comunque se sono così riservati sui nomi e sulla trattativa vuol dire solo una cosa che i player in ballo sono talmente grossi da scuotere le borse .


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> nessuno ne da notizia...o non si sono ancora visti o riescono a tenere un livello di discrezione assurdo



Propendo per la riservatezza. Venerdì le banche chiedono i contratti, non credo che Galatioto sia venuto qui a farsi una passeggiata.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> nessuno ne da notizia...o non si sono ancora visti o riescono a tenere un livello di discrezione assurdo



Oppure Galatioto è venuto solo per mettere la firma su delega dei cinesi e lo farà appena SB uscirà dalla terapia intensiva.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo vada tutto bene.
> Che meraviglia immaginare queste persone in un ufficio a lavorare, invece che da Giannino o in barca a Forte dei Marmi



Pensa se a breve esce la notizia:
Galatioto e Gancikoff hanno prima pranzato in un ristorante di Milano, poi sono andati alla riunione con i dirigenti di Fininvest, i colloqui si concluderanno con una cena a casa Milan e poi riprenderanno domani con una colazione di lavoro in piazza Duomo.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , meno ne parlano è meglio è .
> Comunque se sono così riservati sui nomi e sulla trattativa vuol dire solo una cosa che i player in ballo sono talmente grossi da scuotere le borse .



Dopo le 17.30 immagino, come sempre.
Ormai noi tutti facciamo merenda dopo le 17.30, a borse chiuse, da 2 mesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Dopo le 17.30 immagino, come sempre.
> Ormai noi tutti facciamo merenda dopo le 17.30, a borse chiuse, da 2 mesi.



Beh se i nomi sono quelli paventati è obbligo parlare di acquisizioni a borse chiuse ... Ciò non vuol dire che oggi si debba aspettare le 17.30 ( già passate da un ora tra l'altro )


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh se i nomi sono quelli paventati è obbligo parlare di acquisizioni a borse chiuse ... Ciò non vuol dire che oggi si debba aspettare le 17.30 ( già passate da un ora tra l'altro )



se oggi hanno fatto un incontro risolvendo alcune clausole, ma per concludere il tutto dovranno farne altri allora x oggi non diranno nulla a parer mio


----------



## naliM77 (14 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> se oggi hanno fatto un incontro risolvendo alcune clausole, ma per concludere il tutto dovranno farne altri allora x oggi non diranno nulla a parer mio



Si ma infatti, non capisco secondo quale ragionamento questi che trattano un affare da 1 miliardo di euro, debbano dire ai giornalisti che poi lo comunicano ai tifosi, cosa fanno, cosa mangiano, se hanno fatto colazione ed il ruttino e se sono andati anche di corpo...

Se dovremo sapere qualcosa ce lo diranno, se non ce lo diranno vuol dire che non sono cose che ci riguardano. Probabilmente ci sarà anche una delegazione cinese (non ci è dato saperlo) e vista la disponibilità dei soggetti, magari sono arrivati con voli privati e di nascosto ed ora saranno in qualche albergo a trattare nella più stretta riservatezza, pena: milioni di euro.

Come nei trucchi di prestidigitazione, noi abbiamo visto solo quello che era necessario.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2016)

Galatioto è venuto in ferie! Spiaggia, sole due orate al volo in riva al mare e via a casa


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Galatioto è venuto in ferie! Spiaggia, sole due orate al volo in riva al mare e via a casa



Il famoso mare di Milano, dici che è andato all'idroscalo coi chicani a bere birra e fare il bbq?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Il famoso mare di Milano, dici che è andato all'idroscalo coi chicani a bere birra e fare il bbq?



impossibile , appena si superano i 10 gradi i peruviani invadono qualsiasi specchio d'acqua e ne occupano tutti gli spazi .


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano annuncia che l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest c'è stato. Lontano dai riflettori.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano annuncia che l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest c'è stato. Lontano dai riflettori.*



Perfetto , vuol dire che tutto sta andando come deve andare . Zero parole solo fatti.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Giugno 2016)

e dice che tutto procede...come al solito,,,,mah aspettiamo....


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato sarà concordato fino al closing. E' stabilito da contratto che vada così.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano annuncia che l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest c'è stato. Lontano dai riflettori.*



Incredibile la differenza tra questi qui e Bee comunque.


----------



## ps18ps (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perfetto , vuol dire che tutto sta andando come deve andare . Zero parole solo fatti.



Un po come con Bee


----------

